# Huron River pullouts/float times



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Any die hard drifters of the Huron River have a list of pull outs/float times/miles from Telegraph down to the mouth? I've always fished the upper stretches from Telegraph downstream a lil with my jet but I recent got a drift boat and would like to make a nice day long float dropping back plugs. Any info would be appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## JBhunter45 (Jul 23, 2007)

found his when looking at canoe trips.

http://www.metroparks.com/Multimedia/www.metroparks.com/Files/Publications/huron river map.pdf


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Thank you very much. Just what I need. Those float times seem a lil off. Those seem like 3-3.5 hour floats at moderate paddling. Guess those would be sun up to sun down float/fish times to really get to fish some holes. Now I just gotta figure out a car spotter


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Does anyone know of anyone who will car spot the Huron below Flat Rock?


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I would but I'm an hour away


----------

